# Our dogoncozy sweaters



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh my we got our order from dogoncozy today and wow these sweaters are just brilliant for the money i love them they are so well made chunky and cosy and i love the colours i will be ordeing more soon they must be the cutest sweaters i have ever bought
cant you just tell how much i love them and the furbutts do to 
heres the link to dogoncozys etsy shop check it out you wont be dissapointed
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6848839

now heres the beautiful sweaters









































ahhh cute as a button says it all lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh i know i cant help overloading with pics so cute


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! they are adorable Mandy!
I love the cute as a button on Romeo hehe!! they are all nice though.
Great colours too.
Love them. x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Those sweaters are beautiful, and look to be very well made. The dogs, OMG - could they be any cuter! I just love how you're able to get them side-by-side for the pictures! If I were you, my walls would be covered with photos of those 3 beauties


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OOOMMMMGGGGG How cute is that!! The sweaters are cute too lol ;-) Your furbabies are absoutely adorable!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

LOVE the sweaters, the colors are stunning! The Chis are simply adorable too, all 3 of them!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

great jumpers, they'll need them for the cold weather coming. They look so cute all lined up.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so flippin cute! how do you get them to hold still like that?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

The second to the last pic is so adorable. Those sweaters definitely look festive. Bright colors and very whimsical!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG Mandy I am loving all these pics!
you have the cutest furry babies ever and they all look so happy together.
the sweaters are adorable! x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What a great looking crew! Love their little sweaters. And they seem to enjoy wearing them too. 
That does seem to be the hard part


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww too cute in one of them Honey is smiling i'm sure


----------



## Chi09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Love the 7th pic in your 2nd post, 3 little posers! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im cracking up to the 6th picture on the 2nd set! hahaha! they look so adorable and romeo is as cute as a button!!! :albino:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Very colorful and they fit really nice too.
Your chi babys are very photogenic &
co-operative!! Must be nice!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

How, how, how do you get them to all stand and lie next to each other for pictures??? I am so mystified at that. The sweaters are amazing and gorgeous and I need some for my little dumplings for the cold winter. Just beautiful pups and sweaters.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg they are sooooo cute love them


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mandy, the sweaters are gorgeous, and so are your sweet babies! I had Lexie made one for her BD by Dogoncozy. She does beautiful work at awesome prices. You can see Lexie's pic in her sweater on the Dogoncozy blog.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

t thank you hunni how do i find the blog i want to see lexie


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Mandy, they all look just stunning in their new sweaters! Zac, Honey, and Romeo look so cuddly and cozy. I love them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> t thank you hunni how do i find the blog i want to see lexie


Ooops, it's on BeanTowns's blog. She makes sweaters, hats, neck bands and other stuff. She has had some of her stuff featured in some of the top dog magazines. The neck bands are beautiful. I had Dogoncozy make Lexie's sweater to match the neck band by Beantown. Here is the link. 

http://beantownhandmade.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-08-28T08:20:00-07:00&max-results=7


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww t love the colours its gorjuss


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are really cute sweaters. I love the way they go together but aren't the same. So adorable. But I have to ask, do your dogs leave the do-dads (buttons etc) on or do they chew them off? I know mine work at every new toy to remove and do-dads and I'd hate to see them do it to each others sweaters.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What perfect little sweater models.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Those jumpers look amazing


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

I love seeing pictures of your chi's they are adorable
The sweaters a so bright I really like them


----------

